

DDNet for Mac, Windows, Linux, Web - def-
http://ddnet.tw/?

======
def-
Some of the things about this game HN might appreciate:

\- Cross-Platform: Mac, Windows, Linux, Web (
[http://teewebs.net](http://teewebs.net) ), Android (spectating mostly):
[http://ddnet.tw/downloads/](http://ddnet.tw/downloads/)

\- Open Source (
[https://github.com/def-/ddnet](https://github.com/def-/ddnet) ), non-profit

\- JavaScript Map previews:
[http://ddnet.tw/maps/?map=Just2Easy](http://ddnet.tw/maps/?map=Just2Easy)

\- Official servers worldwide
[http://ddnet.tw/status/](http://ddnet.tw/status/)

\- Worldwide ranking system with thousands of players:
[http://ddnet.tw/ranks/](http://ddnet.tw/ranks/)

We're sorely missing a tutorial on how to get started. Here's the gist of it:

\- the goal is to get to the finish, together with everyone else

\- Novice servers with 1 star map are easiest

\- move with a and d, jump with space, hook with right mouse click, shoot with
left mouse click, change weapon with mouse wheel

\- pause with q, p or pause key, spectate another player with right shift

\- kill yourself with k or pos1

\- chat with t, teamchat with y

